# PSA: Series1-5 Amiibo cards seem to be coming back in stock at Target!



## LumiMoonPlays (Mar 19, 2022)

I posted a comment on the old PSA thread for series 5 last fall. But then a thought maybe a new thread would be good too?
Several people in a FB group I am in have found Series 1-5 amiibo cards at Target starting yesterday. I went to the one closest to me today and talked to the tech section guy. He looked them up and said they were due in my store yesterday but didn't arrive. He is expecting them by tomorrow.
They are not showing up in the Target shopping app yet but I am super hopgin they do since I usually can only snag some that way. I can't make it to the store in person very often. If anyone sees them show up please share links here and I will keep checking too. FX!


----------



## kingdude (Mar 19, 2022)

Thank you for this! Hopefully I will be able to snag my first pack of some series 1-4 cards. Just started playing New Leaf.


----------



## ACJedi (Mar 19, 2022)

Just visited our larger Target in the area and same.. nothing. Two employees checked for me - one ran to the back to look and the other used their scan tool to lookup the DPCI codes on a receipt someone posted in the same FB group you are talking about. The scanner in my store couldn't find any of those codes in their system meaning their POS has not yet been updated to take on the product (ie a truck hasn't shown up with them yet). Based on some Twitter posts I can see cards have appeared in California, Georgia, Michigan and Indiana confirmed. Middle America appears to be skipped so far.


----------



## Tiffany (Mar 19, 2022)

I just checked the target website and the listing for series 5 is there. Sadly they aren't available online and no stores in my area have them. Most say not for sale at this store and one said out of stock. Just my typical luck. I'm in Fl btw


----------



## LumiMoonPlays (Mar 19, 2022)

Tiffany said:


> I just checked the target website and the listing for series 5 is there. Sadly they aren't available online and no stores in my area have them. Most say not for sale at this store and one said out of stock. Just my typical luck. I'm in


I am hoping the Series1-4 show up eventually online at Target. I am thinking it is because they had gotten rid of the listings for those (but not Series 5) so there may be a delay in getting those back up? I remember they were also hard to find last time, like they didn't always show up in searches. It apparently has to be as difficult as possible!


----------



## ACJedi (Mar 19, 2022)

LumiMoonPlays said:


> I am hoping the Series1-4 show up eventually online at Target. I am thinking it is because they had gotten rid of the listings for those (but not Series 5) so there may be a delay in getting those back up? I remember they were also hard to find last time, like they didn't always show up in searches. It apparently has to be as difficult as possible!


The webmasters probably don’t work on the weekend. Lol

I had the same trouble finding S1-4 in the app last September until I found them in the store and they showed up in the app under the in-store tab of my purchase history. From there I could always get to them to try to order online. I remember the pricing was all weird though like some packs showed $18 price so I cancelled those orders and then later someone posted the prices and placed order prices had been corrected. I regret cancelling those. Really thought the cards were going to be stocked all the time. I was such a novice. Lol


----------



## LumiMoonPlays (Mar 19, 2022)

ACJedi said:


> The webmasters probably don’t work on the weekend. Lol
> 
> I had the same trouble finding S1-4 in the app last September until I found them in the store and they showed up in the app under the in-store tab of my purchase history. From there I could always get to them to try to order online. I remember the pricing was all weird though like some packs showed $18 price so I cancelled those orders and then later someone posted the prices and placed order prices had been corrected. I regret cancelling those. Really thought the cards were going to be stocked all the time. I was such a novice. Lol


Interesting! Maybe we should periodically check if the links are working by clicking on an old purchase? I tried it earlier today and got the "item not available" message but maybe once they are back in the system the links will work again.
I wish I had ordered more back then too! I had managed to order some 1-4 twice and assumed I'd be able to do it again in a couple of weeks so I was trying to be financially responsible and space out my purchases, lol.


----------



## Aniko (Mar 20, 2022)

Series 5 is back on Amazon.ca (limit of 2) and Bestbuy (stores only) in Canada.
Series 4 is on Game Stop Canada website


----------



## xara (Mar 20, 2022)

Aniko said:


> Series 5 is back on Amazon.ca (limit of 2) and Bestbuy (stores only) in Canada.
> Series 4 is on Game Stop Canada website


you’re an absolute lifesaver oml — thank you so much for posting this!! i skipped bestbuy since they seem to have implemented a limit of 1 , but i’ve ordered 2 series 5 packs from amazon and my first 3 series 4 packs (ever!) from game stop!! i’m so excited!


----------



## ACJedi (Mar 20, 2022)

LumiMoonPlays said:


> Interesting! Maybe we should periodically check if the links are working by clicking on an old purchase? I tried it earlier today and got the "item not available" message but maybe once they are back in the system the links will work again.
> I wish I had ordered more back then too! I had managed to order some 1-4 twice and assumed I'd be able to do it again in a couple of weeks so I was trying to be financially responsible and space out my purchases, lol.


Not sure if the DPCI codes are the same. I need to dig up those old receipts

	Post automatically merged: Mar 20, 2022

You can now order series 5 cards (4-pack limit) online at Target with $35 minimum order.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 20, 2022






	Post automatically merged: Mar 20, 2022

I wish Target would put s1-4 back on the website/app


----------



## LumiMoonPlays (Mar 20, 2022)

ACJedi said:


> I wish Target would put s1-4 back on the website/app


I know! I am really hoping they do and it’s just taking a while to get set up.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 20, 2022)

I forgot these were a thing. I wanted to get a pack or two back when they first were dropped, but it's just getting ridiculous how you have to set up a ton of notifications and hope you can snipe it before the bots do. If they ever make enough that it overflows the bots, I will bother, but if I have to actively refresh and check 24/7, I'm not bothering. Nintendo needs to start doing better.


----------



## Beanz (Mar 20, 2022)

i just got an email from target that series 5 was restocked, but once i went to the app they said that they were out of stock. i have to go to target today so i’ll check in store, or maybe they really sold out that fast?

the website also says that amiibo cards are not sold at the location i chose as my local store. i go to two targets but the one i go to the most used to sell them when they were back in stock around october but now it’s says that they don’t sell them there anymore. it’s strange bc they emailed me saying that they did have them but apparently they don’t.


----------



## CanuckChick (Mar 20, 2022)

Thanks for making a new thread!

If you’re in Tucson check your local Target!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505270569507319813


----------



## Beanz (Mar 20, 2022)

to update, i just went to target and they didn’t have any. i guess no amiibo cards for where im from yet  kind of disappointing but im not surprised.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 20, 2022)

I found this out way before I saw this. I kept checking on the (Seemingly reliable?) Google Shopping to see if they had them in stock. When it showed my local Target as them being in stock I just had to beg my mother to go.

Little did I know is that they have a full amount of every single series of amiibo cards. (Including Series 5, still wish they restocked the Welcome Amiibo cards however) I took 4 Series 5 and 1 Series 4 because I don't have many of them.

I have all of the new Launch Title Villagers, which leads to only 4 new 2.0 Villagers left out. Them being Ione, Tiansheng, Zoe and Frett.

Overall, I was very happy to know about this, as my deck of series 5 cards was running low for months.


----------



## kingdude (Mar 20, 2022)

Just went to Target and was unlucky, all they had was Sanrio collection. Will check my Target periodically and cross my fingers. I’m in ga btw.


----------



## OrchidInferno04 (Mar 20, 2022)

Can these be read for New Leaf as well?


----------



## xara (Mar 20, 2022)

OrchidInferno04 said:


> Can these be read for New Leaf as well?


only series 1-4 cards can be, since series 5 mostly consists of villagers and npcs that aren’t in _new leaf_.


----------



## Kalle (Mar 20, 2022)

I saw over 100 packs of each series from 2 through 5 at my local Target yesterday.


----------



## LumiMoonPlays (Mar 20, 2022)

Okay I managed to squeeze a quick Target run into my Sunday grocery shopping and they did indeed have cards in store! I must have been the first person to ask becasue they still needed to open the packing boxes for them. My Target only allows 1 of each series per person. I didn't need any 2 or 5 but I got one each of 1, 3 & 4. Yay!

@ACJedi ,  I looked up the purchase in the app afterwards and even from the purchased section it won't pull them up so I think they still need to set that up. I am hopeful they will and then it might be possible to get some online.


----------



## Tiffany (Mar 20, 2022)

LumiMoonPlays said:


> I am hoping the Series1-4 show up eventually online at Target. I am thinking it is because they had gotten rid of the listings for those (but not Series 5) so there may be a delay in getting those back up? I remember they were also hard to find last time, like they didn't always show up in searches. It apparently has to be as difficult as possible!


i couldn't find a listing for any series of the cards on the website or the app for ages. the only way i got to it was a link someone shared here. i guess they had it hidden


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 20, 2022)

I checked 2 targets today and yesterday and no cards in my area


----------



## Aniko (Mar 20, 2022)

It's sad that Canada is still limited to 1-2 packs, they were already super hard to find. We don't have a Target.


----------



## xara (Mar 21, 2022)

*PSA CANADIANS:* bestbuy seems to not be selling series 5 packs online atm and is only offering in-store pickup, and they seem to have implemented a limit of 1 pack per person again. however, this may not be the case if you go into bestbuy and ask for them. it likely varies from location to location, but i was able to purchase 5 packs in-person yesterday and was asked how many i wanted instead of only being limited to 1, so i recommend stopping by a bestbuy or two (or several lol) if you’re able! 








Spoiler: new cards haul



i only got 9 new cards out of the 30 i bought, but i’m still so, so happy with them!! i finally got cephalobot, shino and ace, 3 of the cards that i really wanted!! i also didn’t get a single duplicate npc card, which i’m also very happy about! now i just need azalea, wardell and flick, and i’ll have all the cards i wanted the most!! fingers crossed i’ll get at least one of them in the packs i’ve got coming from amazon.


----------



## Aniko (Mar 21, 2022)

xara said:


> *PSA CANADIANS:* bestbuy seems to not be selling series 5 packs online atm and is only offering in-store pickup, and they seem to have implemented a limit of 1 pack per person again. however, this may not be the case if you go into bestbuy and ask for them. it likely varies from location to location, but i was able to purchase 5 packs in-person yesterday and was asked how many i wanted instead of only being limited to 1, so i recommend stopping by a bestbuy or two (or several lol) if you’re able!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that's some improvement! Unfortunately, they are already sold out in my area, but I now have hope they will come back later like Sanrio cards. I'm still missing 6 regular villagers and really want Shino, Marlo and Cephalobot.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 21, 2022)

I don't even bother trying anymore. They're never available in the states where I am from. I'm just going to buy some fake ones dirt cheap and I'm not ashamed to say that.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 21, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> I don't even bother trying anymore. They're never available in the states where I am from. I'm just going to buy some fake ones dirt cheap and I'm not ashamed to say that.


Maybe it would be smarter just to do that at this point. I just am so confused why Nintendo cannot just do what they do in Japan and have almost everything available on their online store? Like they let people order up to 20 packs of each series on the Japanese my nintendo store and they never go out of stock. I wish the USA got that. Atleast we can try and be happy that the people over there get them! I feel like some silly little cards should not be SO SO SO incredibly hard to get. I wish I could just take a pack every once in a while when I went to the store, not go crazy and spend 300 dollars the minute they finally restock them.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Mar 21, 2022)

It's because Nintendo doesn't care. And we really shouldn't support such scummy business practices. Even if it ends up making them think that they sold poorly because no one wanted them.


----------



## xlisapisa (Mar 21, 2022)

Just stopped by my local target and they had every series (1-5 & Sanrio) stocked behind the counters in the electronics section. The limit at my target is 1 pack per series per person so everyone has a chance to at least get some. I guess he said during the last time they had some in stock somebody came in and bought like 20 at once? I’m not sure about all the details, but kudos to him for trying to limit it.


----------



## DJ-Mika (Mar 22, 2022)

My state _finally_ got some in!  
They were only Series 1 and Series 5 but I was missing the most from Series 1 anyways so I'm fine with that! I'm really hoping my state will see other Series too!


----------



## xara (Mar 23, 2022)

*PSA CANADIANS:* *the source* is currently selling packs of series 1, 2, 3, 4 and 5 online for $6.99 each, and there doesn’t seem to be a limit as to how many you can order! i just ordered 3 packs each of series 1, 2 and 3!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 23, 2022)

xara said:


> *PSA CANADIANS:* *the source* is currently selling packs of series 1, 2, 3, 4 and 5 online for $6.99 each, and there doesn’t seem to be a limit as to how many you can order! i just ordered 3 packs each of series 1, 2 and 3!


Omg everywhere in the world is so lucky!! I hope all of you go and get a ton of cards and be super happy!!! I wish we could get them online in the USA! Its harder to go in stores because I do not want corona but I am happy for all of you!! Canadian things always cost a little more though? I always wondered that. In the usa they are 5.99


----------



## Boccages (Mar 23, 2022)

xara said:


> *PSA CANADIANS:* *the source* is currently selling packs of series 1, 2, 3, 4 and 5 online for $6.99 each, and there doesn’t seem to be a limit as to how many you can order! i just ordered 3 packs each of series 1, 2 and 3!


Thanks a lot for this. I was able to order 5 packs from The Source, get 4 more packs from Amazon.ca (from 2 different accounts), and order one more (pick up in-store) from Bestbuy.ca


----------



## kingdude (Mar 23, 2022)

Third day of checking and my Target finally stocked some! I feel incredibly lucky that literally the day I figured out what Amiibo cards were was the day that I initially saw this post. I'm glad that my first packs ever were official and reasonably priced. Thank you for this post!


----------



## maria110 (Mar 23, 2022)

I picked up one set of each series 1 to 5 in hopes of finding amiibo cards for villagers whose photos I don't have yet but there were only 3 new to me villagers: Chadder (yay!), Leonardo (yay!) and..... Truffles (NOOOOO!!).


----------



## kingdude (Mar 23, 2022)

maria110 said:


> I picked up one set of each series 1 to 5 in hopes of finding amiibo cards for villagers whose photos I don't have yet but there were only 3 new to me villagers: Chadder (yay!), Leonardo (yay!) and..... Truffles (NOOOOO!!).


I also got Truffles and that was pretty much my reaction lol


----------



## _Rainy_ (Mar 23, 2022)

I went to my target today and they had all the series even though only series 5 was listed online and picked up 3 of each pack. I got a lot of new ones which I wasn’t expecting, the last time I got cards they were mostly duplicates which was disheartening. I finally got Dotty one of my favorite villagers, so that alone made it worth it.


----------



## Bui (Mar 24, 2022)

TheDuke55 said:


> I don't even bother trying anymore. They're never available in the states where I am from. I'm just going to buy some fake ones dirt cheap and I'm not ashamed to say that.


That's what I ended up doing. Nintendo's handling of the Amiibo card situation has been so poor that last month I just gave up and ordered a complete set of third party Amiibo cards, which included series 1-5, Welcome Amiibo, and Sanrio cards. Readily available, dirt cheap, and they work just as well. No regrets. At the same time though, I definitely understand the desire to own the official cards rather than third party ones, and I definitely bought my fair share of packs back when they first launched with New Leaf's Welcome Amiibo update. But unfortunately Nintendo dropped the ball on them this time around which is why I ultimately chose to go the third party route instead.


----------



## Aniko (Mar 25, 2022)

For Canada: Best Buy has now series 1-5 online and Amazon.ca series 2-5. I wish they had Welcome Amiibo as well.


----------



## Tiffany (Mar 27, 2022)

Trying to find these things is ridiculous! I keep checking target,bestbuy.gamestop and walmart with no luck. Walmart only has 3rd party listings, bestbuy has said out of stock since pre orders were up,no listing for any cards on gamestop(but they do have some cool ac merch) and target has the listing but can't buy online and no stores have them in stock. I'm not sure I trust their site to be accurate on that though. I still believe nintendo is working with the scalpers(or hiring their own bot makers more likely). Nintendo sells the cards for 5-6 bucks a pack in stores but the scalpers are getting easily 4x times that amount for them. No one is going to pay that much to buy them from stores but many will pay that to scalpers when they have no other options. I can't believe nintendo would be ok with them making all that money off their product while they make so little. So they have two choices. Either flood the market with them which would make them easily accessible to fans and thus put the scalpers out of business or keep with the limited amount and let the scalpers grab them up and make huge profits with them. Seems obvious to me which path they chose.


----------



## wildlavender (Mar 28, 2022)

GameStop shows s1 listing for me but can’t order as it’s OOS for pickup, shipping, or same day. 

Target has had s5 up and in stock for shipping so I have made (2) separate orders of (4) each which say will deliver Tuesday this week. 

I have just gotten back into collecting from the initial hype during HHD and I don’t have many s1-s4 cards so I have been tempted by scalpers. I bought (1) pack of each s2, 3, 4 for $8.5/ea this weekend in person and thought that was bad until I saw online the crazy extortionist scalper prices!!! I’m trying to be patient here and not desperate because I don’t want my collection to end up costing 2-3x as much as it should. 
I could purchase some singles here and there to finish off sets but I also think it’s fun to open packs for the experience/surprise.


----------



## MadisonBristol (Mar 28, 2022)

Still not available within 50 miles of me, and I'm pretty annoyed. I didn't even want them very much at first, but after they completely disappeared I _need_ more cards.


----------



## Tiffany (Mar 28, 2022)

wildlavender said:


> GameStop shows s1 listing for me but can’t order as it’s OOS for pickup, shipping, or same day.
> 
> Target has had s5 up and in stock for shipping so I have made (2) separate orders of (4) each which say will deliver Tuesday this week.
> 
> ...


maybe i need to check target website more often, everytime i look it says shipping not available(same with the app). which one are you using?


----------



## azurill (Mar 29, 2022)

My target has some series 5 . Trying to decide if I should buy some and take the chance for the three villagers I am still missing.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 29, 2022)

azurill said:


> My target has some series 5 . Trying to decide if I should buy some and take the chance for the three villagers I am still missing.


The specials are really hard to get but I think the villagers are not worth another few packs. You can get the individual ones you are missing on eBay for around $2 usd for any Villager cards you are missing!


----------



## azurill (Mar 29, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> The specials are really hard to get but I think the villagers are not worth another few packs. You can get the individual ones you are missing on eBay for around $2 usd for any Villager cards you are missing!




I checked eBay  and found some thanks for suggesting eBay. Now ordered the 3


----------



## Matt0106 (Mar 29, 2022)

I went to my local GameStop Canada recently and I was floored when for the first time, I actually saw Series 1 through 5 in-person. Was able to buy three Series 4 packs, and I finally pulled both Fang and an Isabelle SP card


----------



## Aniko (Mar 29, 2022)

Amazon.ca just cancelled my order of 10 days ago and the cards are suddenly no longer available on their site.
They said the carrier returned it because they couldn't delivery it, but I have doubts, they come every week to my house, plus on the carrier website, they just say "Shipping label created" but they never confirmed they picked it up. Either they lost it or there was no package to begin with. I'm so disappointed and suspicious...

On Bestbuy the shipping is more expensive and we can't order more than 3, not that I really want more (because of all the dupes) but there is nothing else I want either.

I could try La Source but someone here said their 5 packs were all dupes or expect to see them at Gamestop....

I think I will just let it go for today, not a good day and I'm already in a bad mood. I wish I had knew sooner and ordered it elsewhere with other series. I will let that to karma and go eat my chili sin carne


----------



## pocky (Mar 29, 2022)

My Target online said that they didnt have it at my local store. But I went and they had them all in stock. I bought two of each pack + a Sanrio pack


----------



## Cheremtasy (Apr 1, 2022)

Sort of late to this, but I ordered 8 packs of series 4 and 2 packs of series 2 a few weeks ago from Best Buy. Was hoping for Dotty and Fang (my two main priorities) as well as Whitney and Beau. I had them delivered to my parents place and just got to open them today and I'm honestly super bummed that I didn't get any of the four I was hoping for, not to mention I got a bunch of duplicates and most of the new cards I got were villagers I don't care about. I'm pretty upset about Dotty since she's been my favourite villager for about 5-6 years now and I'm amazed I don't have her card yet sdkfdk. Fang is also very dear to me since he stole my heart in New Horizons. :') Out of my haul I'd say Stitches and Zucker were the best, however I personally don't care for them. Gacha sucks big time LOL. I'm in Canada, and it seems I missed out on ordering from The Source and Amazon. If anyone sees any series 4 back in stock at any time I'd really appreciate a ping/PM bc I always seem to be too late OTL


----------



## xara (Apr 1, 2022)

Cheremtasy said:


> Sort of late to this, but I ordered 8 packs of series 4 and 2 packs of series 2 a few weeks ago from Best Buy. Was hoping for Dotty and Fang (my two main priorities) as well as Whitney and Beau. I had them delivered to my parents place and just got to open them today and I'm honestly super bummed that I didn't get any of the four I was hoping for, not to mention I got a bunch of duplicates and most of the new cards I got were villagers I don't care about. I'm pretty upset about Dotty since she's been my favourite villager for about 5-6 years now and I'm amazed I don't have her card yet sdkfdk. Fang is also very dear to me since he stole my heart in New Horizons. :') Out of my haul I'd say Stitches and Zucker were the best, however I personally don't care for them. Gacha sucks big time LOL. I'm in Canada, and it seems I missed out on ordering from The Source and Amazon. If anyone sees any series 4 back in stock at any time I'd really appreciate a ping/PM bc I always seem to be too late OTL


oof, i’m sorry you didn’t get any of the villagers you were hoping for, along with getting a bunch of duplicates. not getting the one/s you want sucks, especially when you get a bunch of duplicates that should have been cards you actually wanted. gacha can definitely suck sometimes lol. i’ll keep an eye out for series 4 restocks for you, though! i’m in canada as well.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Apr 2, 2022)

xara said:


> oof, i’m sorry you didn’t get any of the villagers you were hoping for, along with getting a bunch of duplicates. not getting the one/s you want sucks, especially when you get a bunch of duplicates that should have been cards you actually wanted. gacha can definitely suck sometimes lol. i’ll keep an eye out for series 4 restocks for you, though! i’m in canada as well.


For sure, like it kind of only hit me a few hours later but I was getting kind of teary eyed and I was like ksefkdfk these are just cards why am I so emotionally invested  Tysm tho! It's nice to see other ppl from Canada bc we all have to go through the struggle of not having Target available LMAO


----------



## LadyBoozer (Apr 2, 2022)

Last Saturday I found a few packs of S5 at one of my Target stores, went back to get the rest but they were gone. Decided to check a different Target in my area and they've had S1-5 and Sanrio all week. I went overboard. Was kind of embarrassed since they had to unlock the case each time I came in. I kept saying they were for my kids lol... my oldest has used them though so it's kinda true.


----------



## MadisonBristol (Apr 4, 2022)

Somebody said the local Target got more. I immediately went and was told that they _just _sold them all.

Luckily I went to the flea market yesterday (where I was told about Target) and got Mabel's card and a Resetti figure. It was their last card, but they also had a Kapp'n figure and another Resetti.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Apr 4, 2022)

MadisonBristol said:


> Somebody said the local Target got more. I immediately went and was told that they _just _sold them all.
> 
> Luckily I went to the flea market yesterday (where I was told about Target) and got Mabel's card and a Resetti figure. It was their last card, but they also had a Kapp'n figure and another Resetti.


The Target near me had all of the series 1-5 and Sanrio, all jam-packed on the hooks. They might be gone now, but I picked up a few packs of series 5 the other day. Happened to see them by chance, since I was there doing some errands after work.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Apr 4, 2022)

I went to my Target today and they had 3 packs of the series 5 left. I went ahead and bought them (my first series 5 cards!) and got a couple of series 3 and 4 as well. I haven't opened them yet. I'm making myself wait 'til I get some stuff done.  

Will Target continue to stock them? Or is this a one-time thing?


----------



## MadisonBristol (Apr 4, 2022)

My Target finally had them today! They had stacks of every series besides 1. So I got one of each, and 2 packs of series 3. They limited it to one of each series per customer, but my sister bought another series 3 for me. I really hope they remain in stock consistently. I'm considering trying to collect as many as I can.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Apr 4, 2022)

Still all of my Targets have nothing  BUT I did get lucky and see Series 5 for shipping on Target.com and I could order 4. I hope it does not get cancelled like every time I order from Target. I wished there was series 1 - 4 though as I have every card EXCEPT Petri and 16 SP cards. Maybe I can get her and some new SP's!!!


----------



## Tiffany (Apr 5, 2022)

Everytime I have looked online they are not available online or in my local stores. I looked tonight and they are finally available! But wait........It's 5.99 shipping(even for one pack) and oh yeah my order has to be a minimum of $35 to ship it. Why??????? This is such crap! They are showing available for pick up but I have too many things to do and no time to go to target for this. smh


----------



## _Rainy_ (Apr 5, 2022)

You can pre order something and then cancel it once your amiibo ships that’s what they were doing in the other amiibo thread.


Tiffany said:


> Everytime I have looked online they are not available online or in my local stores. I looked tonight and they are finally available! But wait........It's 5.99 shipping(even for one pack) and oh yeah my order has to be a minimum of $35 to ship it. Why??????? This is such crap! They are showing available for pick up but I have too many things to do and no time to go to target for this. smh


----------



## Tiffany (Apr 8, 2022)

_Rainy_ said:


> You can pre order something and then cancel it once your amiibo ships that’s what they were doing in the other amiibo thread.


i know but the shipping cost is as much as 1 pack of cards. so if i buy one pack i am paying double. even with 4 packs its still a 4th of the price. i work for the p.o. and there is no way its costs that much to ship


----------



## solace (Apr 22, 2022)

Checked my local Target yesterday on whim and bought all these!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 22, 2022)

Wowie that's a whole lot.

I wanted to mention that on Easter I got some Series 5 in my Easter basket, and thanks to that I got the four villagers I wanted to complete the collection. Those being:
Ione, Tiansheng, Zoe and Frett.

Now all that's left to complete the series 5 is the special NPC cards, but it's highly unlikely I'm gonna collect more series 5 cards (Or trade with anyone on the forums) so it's just gonna be forever empty.

I will still collect a whole lot more series 1, 2, 3 and 4 cards however, as I have yet to finish the whole set for each series.


----------



## floatingzoo (Apr 22, 2022)

They had them at my local target, as well as the Sanrio cards too! (I had already purchased the fake ones on Amazon   .) I got one pack from series 1, mostly getting ugly villagers however haha!


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura (May 5, 2022)

I got some yesterday at the target at the mall. They had tons of packs from every series and the Sanrio as well.

Ended up with some pretty crappy cards but got ones I needed and I did get Ione and Ace from the new ones so can’t complain there.

So glad Target is keeping them in stock for me.


----------



## Boccages (May 5, 2022)

Did they ever reprint the Welcome amiibo series? If not, why not include these villagers in Series 5 to make it a complete set of 100 cards?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 5, 2022)

Boccages said:


> Did they ever reprint the Welcome amiibo series? If not, why not include these villagers in Series 5 to make it a complete set of 100 cards?


I really wished they did that!! They reprinted them once in Amazon.Uk for a limited time a few months ago but other than that no where outside Japan. They did do that mini giveaway in Australia but thats really it! No where else got them reprinted so thats why they are going for BONKER prices online!!


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 5, 2022)

what are the different series and what do they mean?? are they random cards from which game I don't get it please someone explain


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 5, 2022)

Lotusblossom said:


> what are the different series and what do they mean?? are they random cards from which game I don't get it please someone explain


Each series contains 100 cards with 17 special cards. You can find detailed explanation and a list of all characters here!








						Animal Crossing amiibo cards and amiibo figures - Official Site - Welcome
					

With the Animal Crossing™ amiibo catalog, you can search, browse, filter, and sort through the entire list of amiibo character cards and amiibo figures.




					animal-crossing.com


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 5, 2022)

I saw ketchup's NA amiibo card being sold for 3,000 on ebay that's insane. Forget Raymond it's Ketchup.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 5, 2022)

_Rainy_ said:


> I saw ketchup's NA amiibo card being sold for 3,000 on ebay that's insane. Forget Raymond it's Ketchup.


Okay....that is just going too far. Might be a Scalper.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 5, 2022)

_Rainy_ said:


> I saw ketchup's NA amiibo card being sold for 3,000 on ebay that's insane. Forget Raymond it's Ketchup.


All of the Welcome Amiibo cards go for INSANE amounts because of the limited prints. One of my old friends put a bid on Julia's card 2 years ago and got 300 something dollars.


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 5, 2022)

I think they've lowered it to $300, but that's still way too much.


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 6, 2022)

so you can have brewster or the otter live in your town?


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 6, 2022)

Lotusblossom said:


> so you can have brewster or the otter live in your town?


you can use them at Harvey's for photos and you get a poster. It's fun to collect their amiibos though.


----------



## Lotusblossom (May 6, 2022)

_Rainy_ said:


> you can use them at Harvey's for photos and you get a poster. It's fun to collect their amiibos though.


also a Vacation home or no?? also another question can people still make amiibo cards for all characters?

	Post automatically merged: May 6, 2022



Mr_Keroppi said:


> Each series contains 100 cards with 17 special cards. You can find detailed explanation and a list of all characters here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so I am seeing I can only buy random cards at only a few at a time is this correct?!?! or to get all of them looks like a few hundred dollars at least is this real?


----------



## _Rainy_ (May 6, 2022)

Lotusblossom said:


> also a Vacation home or no?? also another question can people still make amiibo cards for all characters?
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 6, 2022
> 
> ...


i believe you can take them to vacation homes and even to brewsters.

they just distributed a bunch. not sure what country you live in, but you might be able to find some or order them. I come on here to trade at the post office with my duplicates.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 6, 2022)

Lotusblossom said:


> also a Vacation home or no?? also another question can people still make amiibo cards for all characters?
> 
> Post automatically merged: May 6, 2022
> 
> ...


All characters can live in your town, photo studio and to the cafe in new horizons. In past games there are alot more functions. ANY SPECIAL CHARACTERS the first 16 - 17 cards that have shiny on them will NOT move in but can go to the photo studio and cafe. EVERY CARD CAN HAVE A VACATION HOME INCLUDING FIGURES. You can only buy cards in random blind packs of 6 cards for $5.99 or 330 yen. You can buy fake ones that are not buy Nintendo on Etsy or eBay but these ones are hard plastic and you choose what characters you want. They are only around 1 - 2 dollars a piece. I would never say you actually go buy them just because they are kind of illegal atleast in my mind but thats up to you! I hope this helps! If you have any other questions you can always message me! I love amiibo cards and know all about them!!


----------



## Imaginetheday (May 6, 2022)

I’ve let myself go buy some twice a month, on payday. I’ll buy whatever series I find. I’d like more of the series 5 NPCs, but at one per package, I would end up with soooo many villager duplicates. I bought a bunch of series 1 and 2 recently and was so excited to get Katie!


----------



## Imaginetheday (May 6, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> All characters can live in your town, photo studio and to the cafe in new horizons. In past games there are alot more functions. ANY SPECIAL CHARACTERS the first 16 - 17 cards that have shiny on them will NOT move in but can go to the photo studio and cafe. EVERY CARD CAN HAVE A VACATION HOME INCLUDING FIGURES. You can only buy cards in random blind packs of 6 cards for $5.99 or 330 yen. You can buy fake ones that are not buy Nintendo on Etsy or eBay but these ones are hard plastic and you choose what characters you want. They are only around 1 - 2 dollars a piece. I would never say you actually go buy them just because they are kind of illegal atleast in my mind but thats up to you! I hope this helps! If you have any other questions you can always message me! I love amiibo cards and know all about them!!


 If Nintendo doesn’t want people to buy illegal cards, they need to make them more available. I am very, very anti-piracy, but if you can’t get them otherwise for a reasonable price, all bets are off.


----------



## Boccages (May 6, 2022)

_Rainy_ said:


> I think they've lowered it to $300, but that's still way too much.


Oh wow ! I could get a down payment on a house for the whole collection I guess.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 6, 2022)

Imaginetheday said:


> If Nintendo doesn’t want people to buy illegal cards, they need to make them more available. I am very, very anti-piracy, but if you can’t get them otherwise for a reasonable price, all bets are off.


I 100% agree. I have been trying to collect all of the character cards ever since they released and packs are few and far in between. I hate that they just dont sell them online on their website like on the JP nintendo website. Its sad but I am missing less than 85 official cards of the 509 now so I hope I can get the rest officially....


----------



## ACJedi (Aug 31, 2022)

I have not been in Target in awhile; maybe 5 weeks ago and not a sign of Amiibo cards (not even Sanrio).. safe to say Nintendo has paused production of them?


----------



## BrokenSanity (Aug 31, 2022)

I've seen virtually no amiibo card packs here in physical stores except the Sanrio ones in months
and the packs they sell online are so expensive


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Aug 31, 2022)

Hello! Target Team Leader here! We haven't had Amiibo packs other than the Sanrio ones for a few months now. Yes, I would say that production has paused once again. I don't know how Nintendo decides another batch should be printed, but with any luck we'll see them again at some point during Q4. But I don't know for sure that we will, I'm just hopeful.


----------



## ACJedi (Aug 31, 2022)

DarkSlayer1331 said:


> Hello! Target Team Leader here! We haven't had Amiibo packs other than the Sanrio ones for a few months now. Yes, I would say that production has paused once again. I don't know how Nintendo decides another batch should be printed, but with any luck we'll see them again at some point during Q4. But I don't know for sure that we will, I'm just hopeful.


Series 1 through 4 seemed to only be showing up for sale at Target; it's like Nintendo made a deal with Target corporation to reprint those. Being the Sanrio ones were exclusive to Target in the US it seems additional discussion probably happened on the original four series getting a reprint.  I was hoping the Welcome Amiibo RV ones would get a reprint too, but alas nothing yet. Maybe they'll do those next if they start the printing machine again.


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Aug 31, 2022)

ACJedi said:


> Series 1 through 4 seemed to only be showing up for sale at Target; it's like Nintendo made a deal with Target corporation to reprint those. Being the Sanrio ones were exclusive to Target in the US it seems additional discussion probably happened on the original four series getting a reprint.  I was hoping the Welcome Amiibo RV ones would get a reprint too, but alas nothing yet. Maybe they'll do those next if they start the printing machine again.


They made a deal as far as them being the main retailer to sell them in the US for a bit. I know GameStop and BestBuy had them too for the first batch, and then after that I think it was just Target that was selling them in the US. And they did very well. We would sell them VERY quickly. I don't need series 5, as I have all of the villagers' cards now, and I don't want to buy tons of packs just to try to get more of the special characters.


----------



## ACJedi (Aug 31, 2022)

DarkSlayer1331 said:


> They made a deal as far as them being the main retailer to sell them in the US for a bit. I know GameStop and BestBuy had them too for the first batch, and then after that I think it was just Target that was selling them in the US. And they did very well. We would sell them VERY quickly. I don't need series 5, as I have all of the villagers' cards now, and I don't want to buy tons of packs just to try to get more of the special characters.


Yeah that's the worst part about series 5 is the ratio of villagers to SP cards. In the other series there were many more villagers, so you had to buy a lot more packs to get them all.. and with that extra buying you had a good spread of the villagers as you got the SPs. Being the smaller series 5 set you will end up with so many doubles, triples, quads, quints, etc of those villagers doing the same thing to buy the SP cards (and no one really wants the villager cards.. so you are stuck with them) : )

	Post automatically merged: Aug 31, 2022

I always LOL when a new collector is offering S5 villagers for S5 SP cards. That's like saying I'll trade you pennies for dollar bills.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 1, 2022)

Lol the way I saw this thread again and thought it might mean amiibo cards were restocked- High on hopium fr. :'> I was really holding out on them being restocked sometime throughout the summer, so I could splurge a little before I moved closer to campus again for college, but that was wishful thinking it seems.  I hate how I mostly need series 4 as well which in my experience, seems to be the most elusive.


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 1, 2022)

The easiest and cheapest way is to buy the controller that has all the cards on it. I don't know what it's called but you can google it. It's $50

	Post automatically merged: Sep 1, 2022



Cheremtasy said:


> Lol the way I saw this thread again and thought it might mean amiibo cards were restocked- High on hopium fr. :'> I was really holding out on them being restocked sometime throughout the summer, so I could splurge a little before I moved closer to campus again for college, but that was wishful thinking it seems.  I hate how I mostly need series 4 as well which in my experience, seems to be the most elusive.


there is a controller that has all the cards on it. its $50. i dont remember the name but you can google it.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Sep 1, 2022)

Tiffany said:


> The easiest and cheapest way is to buy the controller that has all the cards on it. I don't know what it's called but you can google it. It's $50
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 1, 2022
> 
> ...


A controller? Not sure if I'm misunderstanding something here, but I only look to collect the genuine, physical cards.  I don't really have the need to scan them in or anything.


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 1, 2022)

Cheremtasy said:


> A controller? Not sure if I'm misunderstanding something here, but I only look to collect the genuine, physical cards.  I don't really have the need to scan them in or anything.


if you just want the cards this wouldnt be for you. this would be for someone who just wants to have the ability to use them all(i.e. invite them to move in or to hhp or get their posters).


----------



## kemdi (Sep 2, 2022)

Tiffany said:


> if you just want the cards this wouldnt be for you. this would be for someone who just wants to have the ability to use them all(i.e. invite them to move in or to hhp or get their posters).


There's always cheaper options for gameplay. Customs, and even making them yourself is way cheaper and will save a ton of cash.  A lot of people who are looking for cards just want the genuine cards for collection reasons. Like me, I saw this thread bumped and got excited because I thought I'd have a chance to finish the second series 5 set for my cousin in time for his birthday, only to see that supply is still short.


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 2, 2022)

kemdi said:


> There's always cheaper options for gameplay. Customs, and even making them yourself is way cheaper and will save a ton of cash.  A lot of people who are looking for cards just want the genuine cards for collection reasons. Like me, I saw this thread bumped and got excited because I thought I'd have a chance to finish the second series 5 set for my cousin in time for his birthday, only to see that supply is still short.


I never had a desire for the actual cards and even if I did I gave up trying to get them long ago. I do have a few fan made ones. Having all the official cards would be great it's too expensive for me especially with scalpers in the mix. I just suggested the controller cause you would have access to all the cards functions. For me the biggest draw is access to all the special npcs cause I know it's hard to get all of those cards.


----------



## kemdi (Sep 2, 2022)

Tiffany said:


> I never had a desire for the actual cards and even if I did I gave up trying to get them long ago. I do have a few fan made ones. Having all the official cards would be great it's too expensive for me especially with scalpers in the mix. I just suggested the controller cause you would have access to all the cards functions. For me the biggest draw is access to all the special npcs cause I know it's hard to get all of those cards.


I totally understand. Sorry if I came off as rude, I wasn't trying to be. I do think customs are a great way to get around the issues with obtaining genuine cards. I have a few custom made ones, mostly from New Leaf since I wasn't really interested in getting the genuine Splatoon amiibo figures and they've been great.


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 2, 2022)

kemdi said:


> I totally understand. Sorry if I came off as rude, I wasn't trying to be. I do think customs are a great way to get around the issues with obtaining genuine cards. I have a few custom made ones, mostly from New Leaf since I wasn't really interested in getting the genuine Splatoon amiibo figures and they've been great.


No you werent rude at all. I just wasnt thinking about people wanting the physical cards. That was bad


----------



## BalloonFight (Sep 3, 2022)

I search Target constantly (Pokemon/Sports card collector, and a Switch games collector) and have never seen amiibos for AC that were anything other than the Sanrio ones. The Sanrio ones being more recent (obviously once the hype has worn off). I'd be so incredibly thrilled if I saw the older amiibo cards ever back in stock.


----------



## Tiffany (Sep 4, 2022)

I went to Target today and all they had were the sanrio cards. Can't say I'm surprised though.


----------



## Akeath (Sep 15, 2022)

Hardly anyone goes to the Target in my area, and today I was there for something else and stopped by the electronics section and asked if they had any 1-5 Amiibo packs in the back, just in case. The guy came back out with 2 series 5 packs and 2 series 1 packs! So it's worth asking for them to check in the back just in case. I don't think it was a new shipment or anything. That Target always keeps their 1-5 Amiibo packs in the back rather than on shelves on the salesfloor, so they were probably overlooked.


----------



## TeaBiskit (Sep 29, 2022)

I've only seen the Sanrio cards around... Maybe the rest are stored away ?

_Update_: I've seen cards from Series 2 and 4 as well as the NL Welcome Amiibo cards back on the shelves.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Oct 15, 2022)

*USA ONLY*
EVERYONE! I saw this yesterday but series 5 amiibo cards are back in stock at the BestBuy website!! There is an order limit of 3 per order but you can get free shipping by adding an eshop card!


			https://www.bestbuy.com/site/nintendo-animal-crossing-amiibo-cards-6-pack-series-5/6484317.p?skuId=6484317


----------



## Aniko (Oct 15, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> *USA ONLY*
> EVERYONE! I saw this yesterday but series 5 amiibo cards are back in stock at the BestBuy website!! There is an order limit of 3 per order but you can get free shipping by adding an eshop card!
> 
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/nintendo-animal-crossing-amiibo-cards-6-pack-series-5/6484317.p?skuId=6484317


There are coming back in Canada as well

Sorry. Already out of stock.


----------



## BabyPinkSnail (Oct 15, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> *USA ONLY*
> EVERYONE! I saw this yesterday but series 5 amiibo cards are back in stock at the BestBuy website!! There is an order limit of 3 per order but you can get free shipping by adding an eshop card!
> 
> 
> https://www.bestbuy.com/site/nintendo-animal-crossing-amiibo-cards-6-pack-series-5/6484317.p?skuId=6484317



I just ordered some from Best Buy! Thanks for the heads up ^_^


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Oct 17, 2022)

*AUSTRALIA ONLY*
EVERYONE! Nintendo should be restocking the Series 1 - 4 amiibo card albums (with one free pack!) sometimes around November 15th!! Check your stores and online websites in November!!


----------



## CanuckChick (Oct 20, 2022)

They’re back on BestBuy!!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583163186504601602


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Oct 20, 2022)

*AUSTRALIA ONLY*
Nintendo has started preorders for the albums! Sadly they are no longer $9.99 but instead a STEEP $35.99 but atleast they are available! *BTW ALL SERIES + SANRIO ARE IN STOCK IN NINTENDO AUSTRALIA!* The links are to the preorder for the albums set to release on November *11th*!


*Twitter Proof
EB GAMES:*
*Series 1*
*Series 2*
*Series 3*
*Series 4*
*NINTENDO AU:*
*Series 1
Series 2
Series 3*
*Series 4*


----------



## Aniko (Oct 20, 2022)

The Source has them too in Canada


----------



## Tiffany (Oct 20, 2022)

If you don't care about having the physical cards you can just buy the amiipad controller. it has all the cards built into it. If i ever get the desire for amiibos again ill do that.


----------



## kemdi (Oct 29, 2022)

Target will have series 5 restocked next week on shelves. I'm not sure if they'll be available online, but from what I understand the buying restrictions in-store has been eased, so it's first come first serve.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Oct 30, 2022)

kemdi said:


> Target will have series 5 restocked next week on shelves. I'm not sure if they'll be available online, but from what I understand the buying restrictions in-store has been eased, so it's first come first serve.


They are restocked on Targets website and the Nintendo Website! *US ONLY*








						Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6pk - Series 5
					

Read reviews and buy Nintendo Animal Crossing amiibo cards 6pk - Series 5 at Target. Choose from contactless Same Day Delivery, Drive Up and more.




					www.target.com
				











						Animal Crossing amiibo card series 5 - Nintendo Official Site
					

Animal Crossing amiibo card series 5




					www.nintendo.com


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 30, 2022)

Not that this applies to this topic, but I'm kind of surprised Nintendo never bothered to release the WA cards. They still work for NH so it feels like a wasted opportunity for them to bank.


----------

